# Code Dokumentieren m. DoxyGen



## jccTeq (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen doxygen zum Dokumentieren meines Codes. Dabei stoße ich aber auf ein Problem:

ich möchte ein bisschen Text unabhängig vom Code hinzufügen, zum Beispiel einen Seite mit Begriffsdefinitionen, Erklärungen, FAQs oder ähnlichem... Nur leider ist in der Doku nirgends beschrieben, wie das geht und ob das überhaupt geht. 

Weiß einer, ob das mit doxygen möglich ist und wenn nicht, mit welchem anderen Dokumentationstool soetwas machbar wäre? Oder muss ich das alles dann manuell machen?

Danke!

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## Test (27. Oktober 2004)

Versuch doch mal den  "\page"- Befehl.


----------

